# Coming back into Btroekn Bay NSW from offshore



## JBSNSW (Mar 17, 2014)

*Coming back into Broken Bay NSW from offshore*

Got a Gopro head strap and tried it out. Didn't have it on when a humpback whale breached 10M from the boat (darn) but still got some footage to share the fun of sailing with the family.


----------

